# P Materials



## tifaonline (19 فبراير 2016)

Hello colleagues

I Need more Information about P materials, but not P.No. materials

P materials like P22, P91 materials, etc

In which Standard can we find Information about them

Thank You​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (20 فبراير 2016)

[h=2]ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code, Section II - Part A Ferrous Materials Specifications[/h][h=1][/h]​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (20 فبراير 2016)

Also see the following link
http://www.piyushsteel.com/alloyste...e-astma335-asmesa335-p91-alloysteelpipes.html​


----------

